# xp log on then log off after virus control



## Tub Refinisher (Feb 15, 2009)

Can you boot it up in safe mode?


----------



## murk1 (Aug 1, 2009)

yes, and still not be able to log in


----------



## Tub Refinisher (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds like you're in for a complete rebuild. Your operating system is corrupt. I'd pull the drive and slave it onto another computer to backup the data, or just install a brand new drive (they're pretty cheap nowadays), reinstall the o/s, then slave the existing drive. Needless to say you'll have to reinstall all your software, drivers, etc. I feel for you.

Barry


----------



## AdRock (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree, slave it to another drive. If you slave it you might be able to use the master to check, test, and repair it.


----------



## LordX (Jan 31, 2009)

I am a computer tech and I have run accross that problem in the field.

It is definately a wipe/reload scenario.

Be careful when slaving the drive that you do not copy over the virus as well..

Try to focus on pics/documents/video, and avoid copying ANY files with the .exe extension.

Definitely have some AV running while copying the files, as it may pick up a problem before files are copied.


----------

